# Windows Small Business Server



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

I am fairly new on the server side of the networking world. Most my time has been spent on the routers and switches. But anyway I have two questions.

1. Is windows server like all there OS's where a fresh format will do wonders for the server. There's an older server but I feel it has a little life left in it but different people that barely know what there doing working on it I feel it may just need to be reset.

2. Can you hook NAS up to Windows small business to incrementally backup data once a month to be taken off site for back up purposes


----------



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

The problem with the network is the login is brutally slow and people are having problems accessing files. I was thinking reformat the server and move the data storage to NAS. I could have either the NAS backup data to be taken off site, or use the NAS as just that and have the server that has a tape drive do incremental backups. I'm just a little unsure would like some advice.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

No. Windows SBS server holds all the domain roles. If you format that server you just hosed the entire domain. The problems you are describing brings to mind two things. First is DNS. Whatever is doing DHCP, make sure it is giving out the server's IP address as the primary DNS server. Second, how many machines do you have and what kind of hardware? The network itself could just be overloaded. Check the logs!


----------



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

There is 5 computers two printers a couple pc's on the wifi and of course the server. The server is pretty old but has a cpu with 2.8 ghz but only 1GB of ram. The server only needs to run central login and run one program for the network. It has been used as a file server but I am thinking about running NAS to relive pressure from the server. Please Advise


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

People should also NOT be using the server as a workstation and logging onto it and adding programs, etc. If you only use a server as a server and do not install apps and toys willy nilly then it shoud run until the hardware stops functioning. I would strongly advise against formatting the server unless you want to piss off the users and owners and have a lot of time on your hands to rebuild it and restore email, etc. I am not sure how you think the NAS will take any "pressure" off of the server unless the server itself is running out of attached storage space. The server will still have to process file and security requests to and from a NAS regardless.


----------



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

Nobody logs into the actual server they login to the domain from their workstation. As your probably already aware I am not that familiar with Windows Server. All my work has been done on the network, I am currently studying CCNP and my last ccna of voice.

If my site is having these problems they want me to do something. The problem is I have a CCNA Voice certification tomorrow I have been studying for and don't have time to look everything up for Windows SBS. 

I just can't figure out why it takes anyone that logs in from their workstation around fifteen minutes to login. It just sits at the loading screen forever. Their current IT wants them to go out and buy a new server for 2 grand plus whatever it cost him to set everything up. I just don't think the office needs that since all they have is a centralized domain login, file server and the server only runs one program for the network.

I'm lost right now, and with no time to read up on my problem, I'm just looking for some liable solutions for this network.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it takes this long there is probably some folder redirection going on that is not working correctly. If they use roaming profiles on the network this can from time to time cause issues if people are bound and determined to save stuff to their desktops. You could probably upgrade what they are currently running and keep them happy for a while until they can budget for new equipment.


----------

